# SW Michigan, Looking to adopt Pigeon



## nukekyra (Apr 25, 2016)

I recently ended up keeping a rescued Feral Pigeon. I am now looking for company for my Pigeon. Or, if someone has a loft nearby, perhaps this rescued pigeon would be happier with company. 

Either way I am looking to adopt a second pigeon or find a happy community for my pigeon. Please respond here or contact me [email protected]


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Knowing the gender of your bird would help a lot. But that is pretty hard to tell sometimes. If you have a male pigeon, then you would want a female, as 2 males will not usually get along. 2 females will normally get along though. So getting a female would probably be the best bet. Do you have a feeling for the gender of your bird, and why?


----------



## nukekyra (Apr 25, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Knowing the gender of your bird would help a lot. But that is pretty hard to tell sometimes. If you have a male pigeon, then you would want a female, as 2 males will not usually get along. 2 females will normally get along though. So getting a female would probably be the best bet. Do you have a feeling for the gender of your bird, and why?


Well, s/he does sit in front of the mirror most of the day. No aggression to it. I was looking here at the forum and this seemed to come up a lot. Obviously nothing is for sure but the DNA test. "She" is also pretty slim necked. And meek. Again, I suppose this is not a sure indication of anything, so I was thinking a female would hedge my bets as two females will likely get along and if I have a male I will buy the fake eggs.
I plan to do the DNA test this weekend and hopefully know for sure.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please let us know how it goes. We have a pair of females who,are quite happy, sharing their nonfertile eggs.,


----------



## nukekyra (Apr 25, 2016)

So, my thread got deleted elsewhere. I am not experienced in this forum but I would really like to get a companion for my pigeon before she's alone for so long- wouldn't this make it harder for her to adapt to company?

Since it seems hard to find another domestic pigeon, does anyone recommend a particular breed?


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

If you want to drive down to South Bend I will give you a youngster...


----------



## nukekyra (Apr 25, 2016)

pigeonflier said:


> If you want to drive down to South Bend I will give you a youngster...


Certainly! my email is [email protected] you can give me your information and i can drive there tomorrow (Saturday) if it suits you.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Next weekend I have a few nests that will be ready to wean. Can you hold out and wait for a week? Then you will be able to choose from a few.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

yes, no, maybe so?


----------



## nukekyra (Apr 25, 2016)

I am not sure how to close a thread. I am copy pasting from a private message I received, but it applies.

I just saw this! 
Well, in the meantime anyway, while I was debating finding a home for her instead of me taking on more (since we are planning to move in a couple years) I ended up rescuing another pigeon at work. I now have two. 

I will pass on getting more while I care for this second injured one and then see if I either find a home for the pair or keep them until we see if we move or not.

Thank you very much for the contact though!
-K


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You have just let all who are reading this thread know that you are not looking to get another bird. If you would feel better removing your email, then just go back to that posting, and click on the edit button, and go in and delete the email. Good luck with your new bird.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear your first bird now will have a friend. Thank you for rescuing them!


----------

